
The Log: Real-time data's unifying abstraction (2013) - the-enemy
https://engineering.linkedin.com/distributed-systems/log-what-every-software-engineer-should-know-about-real-time-datas-unifying
======
awgneo
This article continues to be a fantastic introduction to the distributed log
and all of the benefits it can bring a project as scaling becomes more
complex. When I worked at Salesforce, we successfully implemented Apache Kafka
and Storm into our Pardot product to ingest and process millions of user
activities per day to progress users inside customer-created automated
workflows. Having one source of time series truth is pretty cool.

